# HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DUTCH!



## monty (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Dutch and many happy returns! 

Half a century behind you now and looking at another half a century anyway! 

Trust me when I say that your efforts here on the forum are truly appreciated and that I know I speak for everyone when wishing you a most joyous special day! 

God Bless and carry on!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## tommy c (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy B-Day Dutch!!!!! I raise my frosty mug to ya 8)


----------



## smokemack (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday! Thank you for helping to make SMF what it is today, you are truly appreciated!


----------



## up in smoke (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you! Itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s a pleasure to dabble in the craft with mentors of your caliber. Thanks so much! :D


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday Duthch.

A virtual mug hiosted i you honor, and after work 2 glasses of margarita, to be chased by many cold container's of beer.

Hope you have a chance to enjoy your special day.


----------



## joed617 (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday Dutch! You made it. turning 50 doesn't feel so bad. It's all those aches and pains that make ya feel bad. :)

Raising a glass of Geritol to ya Dutch.

Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy 50th Dutch :D 

Just think of yourself like a fine wine, you're not getting older just better.

I'll raise a frosty glass of Root Beer in your honor.


----------



## willkat98 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hope you have a greatday Earl!


----------



## meowey (Aug 20, 2006)

Many happy returns of the day please!

 :P  :P  :P


----------



## larry maddock (Aug 20, 2006)

yo dutch,
did ya get what you wanted for your birthday??

i hope you have good health,good grub, and good sense for many many more of those days.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 20, 2006)

Dutch..

Happy Birthday to ya...Hope you had a great day..

Richard


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 21, 2006)

Well since it looks like Dutch hasn't recovered from his party yet, I'm not too late.

 :D Happy Birthday Dutch! :D


----------



## Dutch (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the Birthday wishes!! It seems that I was the victim of a well planned and executed surprize birthday party on Saturday. The Bride let me sleep in late (turned off the alarm clock) and once I launched myself out of bed in a panic (I had planned on doing a brisket smoke), she promptly to me out for breakfast and then sent me to meet the son-in-law and grandson at car show. Then I went on a wild goose chase to find the youngest son shoes for school and then into the city to pick up a family friend that "just happened to come into town" (yeah, she was in on it too).
It was 6:00 pm by time I got back home on Saturday and Sunday was a day visiting family and friends that weren't able to make it to Saturday's party. Looks like I'm going to have to wait until I'm on vacation at the next week to do that brisket. Sat. the 26th is out since we have been invited to a pig roast (I'll have to take along the digital camera and post some pics of the event).


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy B-Day, and Sorry I'm late!!!  Hope it was good!


----------



## gremlin (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry I'm late but Happy birthday Dutch.
Many Happy returns and thanks for takin the reins with regard to this forum.
Hope you survived the party....all that lemonade can give a guy heartburn.
Take care.


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 24, 2006)

Happy belated Dutch!  Some surprises are nice like that, means people love ya!


----------



## big-e (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah Happy B-Day Dutch.  And thanx 4 all you do for us and this forum. You are a gentelman among scholars. Keep up the good work. It is much appreciated!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Dutch,
     I've been sort of out of pocket since last week and apologize for being late. But I'd just like to add my best wishes to those already posted, wish you a happy birthday and to sincerely wish you many happy returns. And also thank you for all you do on our forum.


----------



## dave11 (Aug 26, 2006)

Happy belated Dutch! Hope you have a Happy Birthday :) ! And many more to follow! Thanks for everything you do to make our BBq board the best board on the net!


----------



## cheech (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok I am a bit late with this but happy belated birthday to you.

I am amazed by the wealth of knowledge that you have shared here, and all this knowledge in just 50 short years, I will stand by and see what kind of knowledge you gain for the next 50


----------



## jak (Oct 6, 2006)

happy birthday dutch and many more, from the land of aloha.


----------

